# Pressure adapter instead of a marvel



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Some chimp glued a pressure adapter instead of a marvel, or even a male adapter. The walls are thicker, so the wall tube wouldn't insert into it. So the chimp uses a 1.5" x 1.25" fernco to connect them. It was back pitched. Sigh. I screwed a brass marvel onto it and away we go.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Just get your dremmel in there and open it up with a sanding drum. Should only take you about 45 minutes. 








Paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's hilarious.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's a marvel? Never heard of this.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What's a marvel? Never heard of this.


 
a d- sinko fitting, some call it marvel or trap adapter


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's another name for a trap adapter. I carry brass ones on my van. Some are male NPT by slip and others are female NPT by slip. The male NPT also can be sweat onto copper pipe. I took pictures, when they get to my email, i will post them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*pictures of a marvel*

Here is a female NPT by slip brass marvel.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Freakin marvelous


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a Chicago term. :jester:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Wonder rings and Marvel adapters in this area were used quite a bit. A Wonder ring (sometimes called a Marvel) is a piece of brass, in a ring shape, that has male pipe threads on the outside and its smooth and meant to be soldered onto lead or copper to allow standard trap ware to be used and replaced without having to remove the chrome from the trap ware.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a couple of those *Marvel rings *on my truck, courtesy of an old shop that went out of business. they are pretty slick, if you are pressed for space, because they don't add to the length.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I have a couple of those *Marvel rings *on my truck, courtesy of an old shop that went out of business. they are pretty slick, if you are pressed for space, because they don't add to the length.


We always referred to them as sweat rings.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I got stuck in the same situation a while ago, only I was 60 mi from nowhere at 1AM.

I usually keep a few of those on the truck, but no such luck this time.

I'm embarassed to admit I took an 1 1/2 scrap tailpiece, heated it up with a torch and shoved it in to enlarge the Male adapter.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

It's been a great many years since I used a marvel connector. I had forgotten what to call them. But, as I recall, the ones we used in Michigan had either a brass or lead ferrule - a rubber slip joint washer was not allowed. I have one or two of them out in the shop. The idea was that there was supposed to be a ground joint on the trap and a solid hookup to the wall, with slip joints only allowed at the other side of the water seal.

So I do a search on the internet and find that they also seem to be called "de sanko" fittings, which has been discussed elsewhere recently, and the only "marvel" connector I found was a sweat-on thread.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.jb-products.com/pt/marveladapters-12.html

These are pvc tubular


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I call them Brass Trap Adapter/s, Male or Female, take your pick.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I call them Brass Trap Adapter/s, Male or Female, take your pick.


Same here


----------

